# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Newbie question - new merbau deck

## sedge

Hi all, 
I'm sure this must have been covered in these forums somewhere already, but I've just stumbled across this site which looks to be a fantastic resource and it's all a little overwhelming so I thought I'd just post a new thread and hopefully people won't get annoyed with having to answer the same questions again and again and again....... 
I've just had a new merbau deck installed which, due to bushfire regs, also has merbau supports, bearers and joists and also a privacy screen. 
The builder has recommended that I hose it down daily, probably for about 3 weeks or so to assist with leaching the tannins out before oiling.  It's been up for about 2 weeks and I've been hosing it down nearly every day.  Next week a pergola should be going on top of it just in time for Chrissy. Woo! 
As I said, I've been hosing it and watching all the grape juice come out every time I hose it and just want some guidance with: 
- Is daily hosing to help stop the bleeding recommended?  And any idea of how long I'll need to do this?  Will the merbau start to lose it's colour over this period?  Once it's all bled out is that it and it won't bleed again? What happens if it isn't properly bled before oiling?  Does it leak out or does the oil lock the tannins in? 
- I understand that oiling will be required on a 6 monthly - yearly basis, is this right?  What oils are recommended?  Do you need to apply several coats first in quick succession to really get it in?  I've heard about using linseed oil thinned with turps instead of commercial decking oils.  Is this recommended?  Will the supports, bearers,  joists and privacy screen all require the same amount of love? 
- Under the deck is a pool area which has terracota tiles, which are unsealed and as you can imagine have gotten pretty stained.  Do you know if these stains can be removed, and if so, how? Oxalic acid? 
Sorry for so many questions, but any advice, hints, tips, tricks or guidance would be greatly appreciated.  Many thanks in advance.

----------


## acejas

Im absolutely no expert but have gained an excellent amount of information through hours and hours of reading
Regarding oiling, I am going to use Spa n Deck Cedar. Its all about it in this thread http://www.renovateforum.com/showthr...t=49270&page=2
Dont use linseed as that can get mouldy. That post also talks about the washing procedure. 
Just use the search option and you will find a wealth of information 
Cheers
Jas

----------


## sedge

Thanks Jas, 
I'll get busy with keyword searches.......

----------


## Blocker

You're doing everything right so far! Be patient and allow tannin to bleed until timber loses original colour(another month or so).
The tannin stains can be removed with most ext wood cleaners(oxalic acid active ingredient).Water based coatings including Spa n Deck not great for new merbau,unless weathered for approx 1year beforehand.
If you want to apply a finish in about a month use any decking oil (brand irrelevant!)this will give some short term protection.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## acejas

Hey Blocker
Im curious as to why you think Spa N Deck is not great for new merbau? Everywhere else I read in this forum is to the contrary. Have you read the many posts here about applying Spa n Deck from many posters who do it for a living and the home owners. 
Would love to hear your reasons why and your experiences  
Cheers
Jas

----------


## Blocker

Acejas,
Spa n Deck is a fine product ,and like other acrylic stains, ie Intergrain Naturalstain and Haymes Dexpress will give good results when used according to instructions on clean treated pine and dry hardwood.Merbau is particularly tannin rich and will bleed through most coatings unless weathered first.Flood Co specify scrubbing with Powerlift cleaner and high pressure washing before applying Spa n Deck to merbau.Our experience has shown some time poor DIYusers don't do this,and risk poor long term results.If you need a short term fix for the weekend xmas party or holiday seaon any deck oil will do,and when it weathers out over the coming months step up to a more durable acrylic stain system next time.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## acejas

Thanks for that info  :Smilie:  Ill let you know how I go with fresh Merbau  :Smilie:

----------


## viiking

Had a similar problem with tannin stains of a white sandstone flagging. 
Tried oxalic acid - reduced but did not remove. 
You can try the following, one at a time but as with any chemicals be cautious. 
Hydrogen peroxide solution
Napisan solution
Pool chlorine 
Do not use Hydrochloric acid (Muriatic acid).; It will eat away any cement holding the terracotta on the floor.

----------


## sedge

Hi guys, 
well, the deck is now weathering nicely, there's a pergola on it so it's mostly covered so I can't rely upon the elements to assist with the weathering, but am still hosing about once/week and have Napisaned it a couple of times. 
Now I'm getting ready to look at oiling and am leaning towards Spa N Deck or Sikkens.  Any thoughts? 
But before that I have a slight cleaning issue.  As I have no lights on the deck yet we've been using a gas light on a camping gas cylinder.  Lo and behold upon moving the cylinder (it got wet between the cylinder and the deck thanks to my hosing the deck) there's a black ring where the cylinder stood. 
I remember now vaguely reading something in the forums about metal staining merbau, but have had no luck finding any mention of this since I've been searching. 
Any ideas on removing these black "metal stains"?  Will Napisan or oxalic acid remove or am I committed to sanding it (and will even this work?)  And which metals stain merbau?  Just steel? 
Once the deck has been oiled, do I still need to be mindful of this problem of the deck being stained by the gas cylinder? 
Thanks again.

----------


## UteMad

Yeah do a search.. i have written it up a dozen times .. think i even started one .. something like deck cleaner or how to clean deck 
cheers utemad

----------


## sedge

Hi all, 
well it's all done and dusted.  I ended up getting a really good deal on some Sikkens so I ended up going with that over Spa'n'Deck.  I'm very happy with the results and thought I should post some pics as a small repayment to all the info I've gleaned through this site. 
The deck was finished December 08, had a pergola on it soon after and I didn't oil it until July 09.  The parts that are most exposed to the elments had started getting pretty darn silvery and I was getting worried that I had delayed too long. 
Prep work was giving it a slight sand in the silveriest looking bits, a good rinse and scrub and removal of most of the dirt, then a good Napisan, rinse, then oxalic acid then another very thorough rinse and a few days to dry. 
After getting the all-clear from the weatherman (Sikken needs to go on well dried timber) I hit it with the first coat. 
The next day (it needs 16 hrs between coats) I thought I had definitely left it too long and it was looking pretty darn ordinary.  Was cursing myself for not going the Spa'n'Deck as that can go on wet.  Nothing for it but just to power on.  2nd coat. 
Next day I start breathing easier - it's looking like it'll come up ok.  Gave it a third.  Weather Gods turned against me and it rained that night and all next day.  The water got all mixed in with the new wet coat and I've got orange peel all over the bits that copped the rain. 
Slight sanding of the ugliest bits then a coat over these bits. 
A 3rd coat to be generous.  And hell, I've got oil to spare and it won't take long so why not?  A 4th coat on the high wear areas. 
Here are the before-and-afters.  Not quite the same lighting and framing etc, but it should give you an idea of what it looks like.  I'm absolutely stoked - it looks gold. 
Cheers all for this amazing resource and many thanks for all the nuggets of info around the place. 
Hmmmm - seem to be having problems uploading photos to the gallery.  I shrunk them down to fit within the constraints and they're less than 97kb as requested, they're jpegs but when I try to upload it says "invalid file".  I'll try to post the photo's again once I've figured out what's going on.

----------


## Smergen

> Hmmmm - seem to be having problems uploading photos to the gallery. I shrunk them down to fit within the constraints and they're less than 97kb as requested, they're jpegs but when I try to upload it says "invalid file". I'll try to post the photo's again once I've figured out what's going on.

  Nice work on the deck.
In regards to the photos I was having issues earlier on today as well. The only solution I found was converting the picture to pdf file and it worked well. Hope this helps!  :Biggrin:

----------

